# SS 24.11.18 - Henze #7



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Hans Werner Henze (1926-2012)*

Symphony No. 7

1. Tanz - Lebhaft und beseelt 
2. Ruhig bewegt 
3. Unablässig in Bewegung 
4. Ruhig, verhalten

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

After Black Friday comes Black Saturday and it's symphony. We have not done any Henze symphonies yet, so I picked first one. You can find symphony #7 from youtube, spotify etc. I will listen this one:

View attachment 110111


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Never heard this before and so will give this version a go via Spotify


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like this symphony - one of his more expansive and, dare I say, conventional symphonies insofar as it has a four-movement structure and can be described as about as close to absolute music in the old Austro-Germanic tradition Henze had got up until then - of his previous symphonies nos.1 and 2 were compact three-movement works, no.3 employed dance elements, nos. 4 and 5 incorporated material from stage works and no.6 was politically-motivated.

Rattle/CBSO for me (and the fill-up's good, too).


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I had grabbed this double disc of Henze works some time ago but only listened occasionally. It's the same Rattle performance with Birmingham -- an eclectic composer that deserves more attention.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Haven't listened to any Henze in a while. I have all his symphonies including the 7 & 9 set pictured above.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Havent got this one so listened to Rattle and the CBSO on youtube. Not bad.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened to the Marek Janowski recording. This is one of those pieces that, while obviously done by an accomplished composer, I find unpleasant to listen to. But thanks for the pick Mika to keep Saturday Symphony going.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mmmm, no. Not this week, thank you.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I prefer his earlier symphonies. They are not of the violent nature of his later work. There was a nice two disc set of nos. 1-6 on Brilliant Classics. These are nothing like the last four.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

One of my favorite orchestral works of the last 50 years!


----------

